
The Lawless Town Obsessed with Gold - CapitalistCartr
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20161003-the-gold-miners-who-work-for-free
======
DanBC
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:AwMemm8...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:AwMemm8sM2wJ:www.bbc.com/travel/story/20161003-the-
gold-miners-who-work-for-free+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

